# Help me settle a debate!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I need you all to help me settle a debate I'm having with a friend. I won't tell you who takes which side, what do you guys think? Is this picture photoshopped or real?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh god I hope that is not real. If it is, I am speechless. It has to be photoshopped.

The picture is not big enough for my not-so-great eyes to be sure, but i think i can see the photoshop in the middle of the body.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Based on the source of light and the shadows cast by the dog....photoshopped.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Photoshopped. totally.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Should've been put down at birth!!

No I don't think it's real - very funny though!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Photoshopped


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I hope it's photo shopped for the poor dogs sake. This is a photo of one of my friend's dogs and is not photo shopped at all. She has a spinal deformity and she can't lift her head and is somewhat compressed looking. They had her DNA done and she's a Chow/Cocker something else that I can't remember mix. She's a sweet little happy dog despite her strange appearance.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Photoshopped- otherwise it would be all over cl, kijji and mynextpuppy dot com lol


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I hope it's photo shopped for the poor dogs sake. This is a photo of one of my friend's dogs and is not photo shopped at all. She has a spinal deformity and she can't lift her head and is somewhat compressed looking. They had her DNA done and she's a Chow/Cocker something else that I can't remember mix. She's a sweet little happy dog despite her strange appearance.
> 
> View attachment 6863


Oh my goodness. 

Do they expect her to have a normal lifespan?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Oh my goodness.
> 
> Do they expect her to have a normal lifespan?


 She was rescued from animal control and is fairly old now. I think Anne told me they estimated her to be about 10 or 11 yrs old so I guess so! She's so ugly she's cute! :biggrin1:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Donna, your friend's dog is too cute. I'm sad that she could have mobility issues due to her deformity but she really is a precious looking little nugget.

And yeah Rachel, totally photoshopped...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Donna, your friend's dog is too cute. I'm sad that she could have mobility issues due to her deformity but she really is a precious looking little nugget.
> 
> And yeah Rachel, totally photoshopped...


She looks like someone put her in a compactor and squashed. She's built like a rectangle. Her back is flat and her hind end is flat. She is pretty small too. I would guess she's about 25 lbs.


----------

